# Anyone else digging Warrel Dane's "Praises To The War Machine"



## Icestorm (Jan 25, 2010)

So, any of you guys really into this awesome record like I am, ever sense I got it, I cannot stop listening to it,    

The way I view this record in that I think upon further diving into this album is that I think this is exactly what an album would sound like if Nevermore and Soilwork got together and made a joint album, absolutely spectacular, not a bad track on the album, but for me the two tracks that stand out most to me were *"Your Chosen Misery"* and *"Eqilibrium" *

To describe both tracks, _*"Your Chosen Misery" *_is more of a depressing, yet epic track with a twisted _Nevermore_ meets _In Flames _meets _Soliwork_ type of vibe which is very musically diverse from the rest of the record's sound, W

Where as with _*"Equilibrium"*_ the sound is more like something that could've fit right in on *Nevermore's* last release, *This Godless Endeavor*, between the very raw and hard Jeff Loomis style riffing and the lyrics and vocal delivery by Warrel Dane on this one, this is where I draw this conclusion. 

  So, post any of your views on this great record if you have any. peace out and rock on!


----------

